# Wogi's 2009 comp log



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Right I figured as I am set on competeing in 2009 in the Fatherland I best crack on and do a log.

I have been bodybuilding since the autum 2007 - previous to that I trained for strongman (for about 3 years) but I decided to give the old small pants and oil a go.

Previous to that when i was 13 i did weight training in my garden for 4 years but i gave up to do tae kwon do/karate of all things. and didnt go back to training till later.

This is me a few days ago unpumped and un-oiled.

Arms are in a shocking state its rare for me to do a unpumped video/picture.

But I think its best to show progress.

As a comparison i will do another one tonight after my training.






I have reduced the amount of bloat and water in my system so i think on the whole it was a good trade off and I still have 6 weeks of bulking to get through. today i am 93kg. (first thing)

This was me last week:




























I cant find the one in my avi at the mo but its at the same time as the others.

I apoligise in advance for the silly faces - I am not a polished poser.

I have some from before I will get some next week as I have to shave my gorilla bod again. (for some reasion my leg hair grows back the quickest lol).

I have some from a the other week I will try and find them. My legs are I think my weak point. especialy hamstrings (thus there is no pic lol).

This is a picture of my legs 6 days ago.

ImageShack - Hosting :: img5628df1.jpg

I am wondering what class to enter, there are a number of comptitions that I would like to do during that year, It depends on my condition what class I enter.

In the DBFV, you have somthing called classic bodybuilding, its where they judge you acording to a clasical standard. However the weight requirement is very strict you cannot be more than your height in cm - 100 in kg. so for me thats

174cm - 100 = 74kg + 2kg MAX.

because I am in the +170cm cat.

Now as you can see the standard for that class is going to be unreal, anything short of 4% bf is just not going to place.

I have some other choices, i could do the standard show and I would compete in probably the class 2 or class 3 depending on how much mass I put on this year.

There are 4 weight classes in the regular comps for the men.

A) Youth

Class I up to 70 kg

Class II over 70 kg

B) Juniors

Class I up to 75 kg

Class II over 75 kg

C) Men

Class I up to 70 kg

Class II to 80 kg

Class III to 90 kg

Class IV over 90 kg

D) Seniors

Class I up to 80 kg

Class II over 80 kg

Class over 50 years

I have to joint the UKFBB then I can compete in any non national level event in the IFBB afiliated org.

So for instance I couldnt compete in the German nationals but I could do any other comp I liked.

Diet is a bit free form.

My wife does all my meals, so everythings home made.

AM:

6:30 i wake up

have a coffee

6:45 leave for work

6:50 arive at work

I then have two hours where i sit and drink my protien shake

Protien shake:

4-6 raw eggs (however recently wife has cut it down to 2 as i was getting to flabby).

8 scoops of protien powder (whey) plain.

1/2 pint of milk

100g of corn flour

2 bananas

1 apple

10g of bcaa

grape fruit juce or crambery juce

and 2 tablespoon of olive oil

1 multi vitamin and 1 multi mineral

my pro peptide

that makes about 2 pints of glupe - I take 1 pint with me in the morning and the second pint goes in the fridge for later.

so when i get back from the pool i have drunk about 2 pints of water from the fountain. plus the pint of glupe.

I then get back about 9:00

I have breakfast that will usualy be a meat product (sometimes polish sausages, others will be lean mince beef, turkey mince, chicken breast, turkey breast.) it all depends on whats cooking plus 2 boiled eggs, bake beans, pasta, cottage cheese.

I will then have a glass of water and probably a cup of coffee or possibly a warm ribena.

9:25 generaly around this time i have a nap

11:00 wake up go training for about 30-45mins

12:20 i get back have another meal

this is generaly left overs from breakfast and is a slighty smaller meal.

1:30 - 2:00 i have a small snack (marmite/pate/lemon bread toast) with a pint of milk

2:30 i will have a half pint of coke

3:00 I will have some pasta and cheese, also ususaly brotwerst or some cold ham/chicken/turkey with cottage cheese.

at this point i have either a warm ribena or a coffee.

4:00 have a drink of water (1 pint)

4:30-5:00 I have another meal much like the previous one. (but sometimes i like rice instead)

6:30 I have a pre workout drink of coffee or coke depending on my feeling.

7:15-7:30 i go training for about a hour - 1 and a half hour.

8:45-9:30 come back have a big meal of beef burger or a curry with rice/potato or pasta and cheese. there will be cottage cheese there.

have a drink of hot ribena or coffee

10:30 I drink my last pint of gloop + a drink of water

And thats it basicly.

My routine is fairly complicated, I try train each bodypart 2x a week. I do a AM/PM split and do between 5-6 days depending on my feeling (sometimes i take a extra rest day.)

Some times when I have a problem body part I will train it more often or with more focus than some other parts that are doing well relatively.

I tend to train a fair bit of volume some days doing as many as 20-30 work sets per body part but then on another session I may do more low volume work and do only 5 work sets - depending on my feeling and the exersises.

I do a combination of free weights and machines, there again depending on my feeling on that day and what i did previously. I dont like to do the same exersise in the same way from week to week.

So for example thursday I did tricep and chest

between every set i stretch and do iso-tension and poseing to get blood into muscle.

I did chest in the AM

Barbell flat bench press 7 work sets prymiding up to 6 reps on the final set

Barbell incline bench press 7 work sets up to 8 on the final

flys with dumbells 3 sets of 15

sometimes if i do chest in the PM i will do smith machine bench instead, somtimes declines, sometimes dumbells othertimes machine bench press.

PM i did triceps

Overhead cable tricep extentions 5 work sets of 10 reps

hammer curls 4 sets working up to a final set of 5

close grip pullups 5 sets of as many as i could manage

did a bit of bicep shinanagins

Concentration curls 2 sets of 15

But other times I will swap over head extentions for skull crushers any of them can be swaped for close grip bench with various bars ect..

When I do things like incline, decline bench I always vary the height of the incline or decline diffrently to what it was the last time i did it.

Sorry if its a bit confused but its what I do lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Just to show i have a sence of humour,

Just found a cd of old pictures lol realy old...

Im 19/20 in this pic, I had given up training with the weights for a few years regulary I had just been training for my martial arts stuff from when i was 17.

I used to do about 1 session a week on the multi gym you can see in the background.

Ahh... memories.









As you can see chest was still a huge issue even then lol.









Im trying to find the pics of when i was 17, but I will have to scan them.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Figured i would put some actual training down..

Ok AM:

bradford press:

1 x 20 @ bar

1 x 10 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 65kg

1 x 8 @ 60kg

1 x 9 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 30kg

side lateral rases:

4 x 10 @ 10kg

PM:

Barbell curl:

1 x 10 @ bar

1 x 10 @ 50kg

Barbell cheat curl:

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 5 @ 70kg

3 x 3 @ 80kg


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you done any comps before?

What's a Bradford press?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Nah no comps before,

A bradford press is where you do a push press then you drop it behind your neck and do a behind the neck press/ thats one rep.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

that's a hell of a differance between the pics mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Figured i would put some actual training down..
> 
> Ok AM:
> 
> ...


You trying GVT for your shoulders Wogi...?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> You trying GVT for your shoulders Wogi...?


No its just a light day for shoulders, so I keep the reps fairly high and then do a drop set at the end. I will do a heavy day probably Friday morning with just behind the neck press. Then the reps will be much lower, probably finishing with a set of tripples.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

GVT? What's that?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

scottswald said:


> that's a hell of a differance between the pics mate


Hello my friend, Yes theres a bit of a diffrence but it was over 6 years ago now. So in a way im glad its like this.

In all honesty I think the time I did doing the martial arts stuff was a bit of a waste of time - Every day I wonder if I had just stuck with the weight lifitng what I could have done by now.

Of-course these early picture are Pre-cell tech - that will explain some of the diffrence.

I have other pictures but I need to scan them first as there proper old lol from when im 15/16.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BigAndyJ said:


> GVT? What's that?


German Volume Training. a.k.a the 10x10 program.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude!

[email protected] glupe!

i`ve only heard about the classic bodybuilding class recently and i like the sound of it.

true you would need very low BF but it also favours peeps with very light bone structures aka ME :becky:

unlike you tho i dont fancy donning the pouch and hitting the stage..

good luck for when you do tho :welcome:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> hey dude!
> 
> [email protected] glupe!
> 
> ...


To be honest classic is going to be such a tough class to compete in. Its realy strict criteria is going to make the comps realy intresting because everyones going to be so evenly matched mass wise its all going to come down to conditioning in a much more critical way than with the standard class. And yes it favours the lightly boned guys i think.

Alought I have fairly light structure, Im sceptical that I could hang in the classic class.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

wogihao said:


> German Volume Training. a.k.a the 10x10 program.


that really is volume training, how many exercises per bodypart we talkin' here?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

scottswald said:


> that really is volume training, how many exercises per bodypart we talkin' here?


I will find a link to the program....

but yea its the big bodyparts.

German Volume Training 10 sets of 10 reps

just google German Volume Training all the sites have the same info, you can use any exersise thats a compound.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just remember scotty that german volume training is named after a country that isnt known for it s natural training techiniques!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Right AM i had a rest.

PM :

Hamstring curls

1 x 20 @ 15kg

1 x 15 @ 30kg

1 x 15 @ 45kg

5 x 15 @ 60kg

ass machine (dont know what its called you pull your leg out behind you and theres like a weight stack that gives resistance).

3 x 20 @ stack

Hack squat

1 x 20 @ postion 10

1 x 20 @ postion 12

3 x 20 @ stack

Leg press (single leg)

1 x 15 @ 30kg (i know im the ****ing daddy lol).

5 x 12 @ 80kg

Leg extention:

5 x 10 @ stack peak contraction on each rep and hold for 3 seconds

Abductor machine:

5 x 20 @ stack

Then i decided to do some extra back work as there was still time and i wanted to work on my pullups

Ghetto jesus

3 x 1 lol - thats hard

Hand to hand

3 x 10

close chinnup

5 x 8

wide and regular for as many as i could.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Some pictures I took after gym today.

I am expermenting with oil, i put some on my front to see if it made the pictures any better.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Quads look great!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BigAndyJ said:


> Quads look great!


Gee thanks lol your the first person to say that about the pins lol.

I want to make them much more detailed and big. thats the plan. My hamstrings are realy poor and its letting me down alot. so I think if i keep working hard on the hamstrings I can bring them up.

The abductor stuff is just to add a some more mass to the inner leg. alough its the most painfull exersise thats why the men dont do it lol. I wont be able to walk straight tommorow deffo.

my plan is next week to do a heavy squat session to help build some more mass (like i was doing untill i freaked out about my midsection balloning).

so i will do todays leg workout one week on tuesdays, and a lighter front squat session probably on a saturday.

then the week after will be box squats on the low box (that they use to spot people on the bench press with). probably will do leg extentions the press and abductor and probably hams at the end.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2015)

bloody hell you journal monkey


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

yes i am lol

right decided maby some people would like to see what im like off the cell tech... (well cruseing anyway).

This was after a chest session..

(check out my new poseing trunks, my wife thinks there cool.)










Im a few weeks into my cruse now so i lost a bit of size compared to the last shots i think. lol check out my bleading from having to shave quickly...










on the plus side the gyno has receded back to pub lad level so thats cool.

chest has shrunk a bit but the arms are made of strong stuff i feel lol.










somthing for the "private room" part of the future website lol...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

You have a wife ?

after wearing trunks like that ?

seriously fella, work on the posing. the facial expression alone kills me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youve got good calves -

you lucky fecker!!!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> You have a wife ?
> 
> after wearing trunks like that ?
> 
> seriously fella, work on the posing. the facial expression alone kills me.


haha well yea, supriseing I been married for nearly 3 years now lol.

she liked the trunks.:tongue1:

Yea one of my friends is well into her dance/drama stuff (she did it in uni) but now shes a burlesque dancer so she agreed to help me sort out a free poseing routine during the summer so that should be fun.

Need to find a judge/poseing guru to help me with the mandotory poses ect.. took ages to work out how to flex the quads lol.

I know the angles are realy hit and miss with the poseing, somemtimes the shots look good and otheres shite lol. Amazing what a slight change in postion of the arm/leg ect makes.

Facial expressions - haha agreed it makes me look care in the comunity,


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Facial expressions - haha agreed it makes me look care in the comunity,

pmsl this log is great m8 .


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

i'm sure supergirl had the same trunks as you m8..lol lol lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

haha thanks guys.

right bit of a special training day,

Chest:

Flat barbell bench press:

1 x 15 @ 70kg

1 x 10 @ 120kg

1 x 5 @ 140kg

1 x 3 @ 150kg

1 x 8 @ 120kg

1 x 6 @ 120kg

1 x 3 @ 120kg

incline barbell bench (wide grip, touch the neck pause at the top and bottom)

1 x 20 @ 70kg

1 x 13 @ 90kg

1 x 10 @ 90kg

1 x 7 @ 90kg

2 x 10 @ 70kg

decline dumbell bench:

1 x 15 @ 20kg

4 x 15 @ 30kg

cable cross overs:

1 x 15 @ 10kg a side

1 x 15 @ 20kg a side

1 x 15 @ 30kg a side

1 x 15 @ 40kg a side

1 x 8 @ 50kg a side

1 x 15 @ 40kg a side

machine flys:

4 x 10 @ stack

dumbell flys:

2 x 10 @ 10kg

overhead tricep press:

1 x 20 @ 20kg

1 x 15 @ 30kg

1 x 12 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 13 @ 30kg

tricep press down:

5 x 15 @ 90kg

then a drop set of (no rest between sets, i just drop the pin one every time i get tired)...

1 x 4 @ 90kg

1 x 4 @ 85kg

1 x 4 @ 80kg

1 x 3 @ 75kg

1 x 2 @ 70kg

1 x 2 @ 65kg

1 x 2 @ 60kg

1 x 2 @ 55kg

1 x 4 @ 50kg

1 x 3 @ 45kg

1 x 4 @ 40kg

1 x 6 @ 35kg

1 x 9 @ 30kg

1 x 15 @ 25kg

1 x 17 @ 20kg

1 x 26 @ 15kg

took just over 2 hours.

thats the best bench ever for reps, was well chuffed the inzer wraps helped me alot very confortable.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmm today I went to gym and did legs/back.

was very quiet as it was just after 2pm - I was the only one there.

Back:

deadlift:

1 x 15 @ 65kg

1 x 10 @ 105kg

3 x 10 @ 145kg

(hey im just starting useing this exersise again...







)

barbell rows:

1 x 15 @ 65kg

1 x 10 @ 85kg

1 x 10 @ 105kg

1 x 10 @ 120kg

high pulls:

1 x 15 @ 20kg

1 x 15 @ 40kg

1 x 15 @ 65kg

1 x 10 @ 85kg

lat pulldown:

(long bar infront)

1 x 15 @ 5 pin

1 x 10 @ 10 pin

1 x 10 @ 13 pin

1 x 8 @ stack

(palms faceing each other bar behind)

1 x 15 @ 4 pin

1 x 15 @ 6 pin

1 x 10 @ 8 pin

1 x 10 @ 10 pin

(v bar infront)

1 x 15 @ 5 pin

1 x 10 @ 8 pin

2 x 10 @ stack

Dumbell rows:

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 50kg

2 x 8 @ 60kg

Legs:

hamstring curls:

1 x 15 @ 15kg

3 x 15 @ 30kg

hack squats:

1 x 20 @ 10 pin

4 x 20 @ 13 pin

adbuctor machine:

1 x 20 @ 8 pin

1 x 20 @ 12 pin

1 x 20 @ stack

leg extention (single leg-no rest betwen sets):

5 x 15 @ 8 pin

Standing calf rase:

5 x 20 @ stack

Seated calf rase:

1 x 20 @ 50kg

4 x 20 @ 80kg

END

This workout is a bit unusual as I had to fit in legs and back on the same day as its was very serious that I try and start to fix my terible back. But also I knew this was the last opertunity this week to do my light leg day.

I got there around 2pm and was out by 4:10pm

Anyway, back is the cinderella body part at the mo, so i needed to get busy and try and fix that the numbers are very poor especialy for the deadlift. I will fix this in the comming weeks.

Legs - well this was more detail and trying to add some mass to my hamstrings, no squats because i did them last week and as I did deadlifts thats quite a bit of core stimulation anyway. Have to keep the waist under control as much as possible.

Today the Mike Mentzer book came from amazon finaly so I will have a read later.

Funny in the last 15 mins 2 guys came in they were skinny bicep boys and they load up the bench with 70kg so i think intresting thats my warmup but these guys are maby 160lbs **** soaking wet (with blond highlights and one had a gasp wife beater) After talking about there life for about 5 mins (in this time i had done 4 sets on calves). the guy sits down presses the bar goes down till about 6" above his chest then he presses back up. What was worse was his training partner was rowing the bar as he was saying "its all you bro!"









they were still talking when i left, they had done maby 2 sets at most and took 15 mins.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok todays training is Shoulders.

Hang clean + strict push press (no leg dipping but back bend):

40kg x 15 rep

50kg x 12 rep

60kg x 10 rep

70kg x 8 rep

80kg x 6 rep

Some streatching was done before workout.

Hang clean is a bit of a forgoten exersise for many people, but its very efective tool i think and as back is one of my weak points i want to train it as much as possible. Plus it looks cool.






Imagine instead of letting the bar fall from the rack positon like they do in the first video or do a split jerk in the second you just push press the bar from the shoulders. - that was what i was doing.

Its alot harder to shoulder press this way, I have some pressing stands so I can press from shoulder height but to be honest I never liked pressing that way. I always either do a hang clean or a full clean to the shoulders before pressing.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

They look fcukin difficult mate!

I bet you were goosed after those weren't you!?....

Good weight too.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> They look fcukin difficult mate!
> 
> I bet you were goosed after those weren't you!?....
> 
> Good weight too.


Its qute hard exersise, but today i still had some left in the tank as im trying to build the intensity up slowly to avoid injury.

If I realy went balls to the walls I could probably have got 9 with the last set.

Hardest part s the hang clean, the rest is relativly easy.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Right todays workout

Legs:

Squats from low box

1 x 15 @ 60kg

1 x 12 @ 100kg

1 x 8 @ 140kg

1 x 3 @ 160kg

Hack squats

1 x 20 @ 10 pin

2 x 20 @ stack

Leg press (single leg)

1 x 20 @ 50kg

1 x 20 @ 70kg

1 x 14 @ 85kg

Leg extention

2 x 20 @ stack

Machine hamstring curls:

1 x 20 @ pin 6

1 x 20 @ pin 10

1 x 16 @ pin 12

Back

Hammer strenght rows:

1 x 15 @ 75kg a side

1 x 12 @ 100kg a side

1 x 10 @ 125kg a side

1 x 8 @ 150kg a side

seated cable rows:

close V handle

1 x 20 @ pin 8

1 x 10 @ pin 14

1 x 7 @ stack

D handles

1 x 15 @ pin 8

1 x 12 @ pin 14

1 x 8 @ stack

D handles but holding the middle flat bit.

2 x 10 @ stack

Pullups

50 reps over about 10 sets diffrent variations.

Calves:

Calf rase standing

4 x 25 @ 140kg

END

well today was intresting, there was a dude who looked like my smaller clone, clown pants, bandana but 160lbs.... I couldnt beleve the words that he was speaking to his training partner "lightweight" "aint nuting but a penuit" - I **** you not...

whats worse is they are doing hammer rows, with a max effort set of 50kg a side...

so luckly they are finishing just as I am about to start back anway, so I say

"can i use that machine as you finished.."

they are "yea sure, you want some weight taken off?"

haha so i said "nah actualy can you do me a favour and add 1 a side for me as its my warmup?"

AHAHAHA and they did. It was epic.

That made my day.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wogi - how does your Bent Over Row compare to your Hammer Strength Row...?

300kgs is a fairly large weight to pull 2feet back. I'd need 2 servings of Celltech in Fruit Juice before attempting that bad boy! :yo:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

So is the only differance between a hammer stregth row and a traditional one arm bent over row the placement of the hand ( Turning of the wrist ) ?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> So is the only differance between a hammer stregth row and a traditional one arm bent over row the placement of the hand ( Turning of the wrist ) ?


I think Tall was referring to the barbell bent over row, mate.

Hammer rows are (generally) performed sitting on a seat with two handles in front of you which you pull to your chest (there's a chest pad on the seat).

I think that's what they're talking about anyway :biggrin:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> I think Tall was referring to the barbell bent over row, mate.
> 
> Hammer rows are (generally) performed sitting on a seat with two handles in front of you which you pull to your chest (there's a chest pad on the seat).
> 
> I think that's what they're talking about anyway :biggrin:


Thats 100% corect. I do them one at a time. that way i can do peak contraction at the top of the rep.

my barbell row is 140kg its much less than on the plate loaded machine.

Hammer is my fav brand of machine, I wish more than anything that my gym would get the hammer chest press machine. Every time i goto muscleworks i have a play with that. Its just fantastic. This is a video of the machine im talking about






The big problem with the hammer row machiine is its very easy to max out the regular machine, I have seen videos of some that have 2 postions for plates so you could load it to 300kg but sadly the gym dosent have that.






see this guy has a even worse machine than at my gym. If you can imagine theres one masive pin sticking out of the side that can take 6 plates each side...

Once your sat back, depending on how your wired (leavers realy affect your peformance on hammer rows - and i have short arms) your laughing.

When you do it two handed sitting back down with a heavy enough weight to challange you after a point becomes difficult because like others have said it would be holding 300kg. its also where your most likely going to get injured becuase the chance to cheat is much greater.

As it stands its just for high reps now and going for peak contractions.

Im going to start doing good mornings/weighted hyper extentions on my heavy back day to thicken and get the back wider.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good post, Wogi.

Whenever I do (or did) hammer strength rows, I did them one arm at a time - I too feel the contraction much better doing them that way. I also think there is a proper ROM doing it one-armed as you can keep your chest tight to the pad.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea Chris like you i cant keep the chest on the pad realy when i do them 2 at a time..

Ok tongihts workout was chest/tricep

Dumbell flat bench:

1 x 10 @ 22.5kg

1 x 10 @ 45kg

1 x 0 @ 55kg dam it did a bunch of half reps but the stability wasnt there because im not used to doing them at the start.

Flat barbell bench press:

1 x 15 @ 70kg

1 x 10 @ 120kg

1 x 1 @ 140kg - was tired from doing the dumbell stuff decided to do a drop set with no rest

1 x 3 @ 130kg

1 x 4 @ 120kg

1 x 3 @ 110kg

incline barbell press:

extra wide to my breast bone

1 x 10 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 70kg

decline dumbell bench:

1 x 10 @ 22.5kg

1 x 10 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 35kg - getting more confident with these.

cable cross over:

(i do peak contraction on each rep)

1 x 12 @ pin 2

1 x 12 @ pin 4

1 x 12 @ pin 6

1 x 7 @ pin 8

machine fly:

3 x 10 @ stack

Tricep:

overhead cable tricep extention:

1 x 15 @ pin 6

1 x 12 @ pin 8

1 x 10 @ pin 10

1 x 6 @ stack

Tricep press down:

1 x 10 @ stack

i now do a drop sets with no rest

1 x 3 @ 90kg

1 x 3 @ 85kg

1 x 2 @ 80kg

1 x 2.5 @ 75kg

1 x 3 @ 70kg

1 x 3 @ 65kg

1 x 3 @ 60kg

1 x 2 @ 55kg

1 x 3 @ 50kg

1 x 3 @ 45kg

1 x 3 @ 40kg

1 x 4 @ 35kg

1 x 2 @ 30kg

1 x 3 @ 25kg

1 x 3 @ 20kg

1 x 3 @ 15kg

1 x 3 @ 10kg

Did some poseing but my arms and shoulders were to pumped to do any serious tricep stuff (like skulls or close grip).

Back and legs tommorow.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Todays workout

Back:

Deadlift:

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 100kg

1 x 8 @ 140kg

1 x 4 @ 160kg

1 x 4 @ 140kg

1 x 8 @ 100kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

Good mornings:

1 x 10 @ 20kg

1 x 10 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 50kg <-- i know its **** weak but i was doing it slow and steady

Hyper extentions:

4 x 10 @ bodyweight DAMMM these are harder than i rember...

T bar rows:

1 x 10 @ 50kg

3 x 10 @ 70kg - back was shot after doing all the other stuff.

Pullups:

50 reps took about 6 sets today.. getting better

Legs:

leg press, 1 leg at a time:

1 x 25 @ 30kg

1 x 20 @ 50kg

2 x 20 @ 80kg

Hack squat:

1 x 25 @ pin 8

1 x 20 @ pin 12

3 x 15 @ stack

leg extention

1 x 20 @ stack

1 x 18 @ stack

1 x 19 @ stack

1 x 16 @ stack

1 x 12 @ stack

Hamstring curls:

1 x 25 @ 15kg

1 x 20 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 45kg

abductor machine

1 x 25 @ pin 10

1 x 20 @ pin 13

1 x 14 @ stack

1 x 12 @ stack

calf rase machine

4 x 25 @ 150kg

END

Not bad, 2nd week of deadlifting again, Im concentrateing on getting a good contraction in my back at the top of the rep - trying to focus more on the movement as well.

Back was completely pumped after good mornings, made hyperextentions brutaly difficult.

I think with the addition of the new exersises in the heavy back day it will make a postive impact. (also want to get back to a 200kg deadlift again but im deadlifting alot smoother than i ever used to.)

Legs were also pumped after so walking back to the bus stop was funny, looked like a cross between Mr Soft and a drunk hobo that shat himself.

Was lovely and sunny so i was able to work on my tan on the way back so on the whole a good day!:washing:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Legs were also pumped after so walking back to the bus stop was funny, looked like a cross between Mr Soft and a drunk hobo that shat himself.

pmsl classic


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Yea Chris like you i cant keep the chest on the pad realy when i do them 2 at a time..


that's because you're using too much weight.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea thats true Im just worried there not getting the stimulation that you get with the single arm variation.

Quick update, this was me tuesday.

Please excuse the beard..










Cruseing and living the dream lol. Im happy as a pig in **** at the moment the changes I have made to my cruse have realy made a good diffrence compared to last time. I am actualy close to the weight i was at on the apex of my last burst.

I think with some reduction of the volume in my workouts I can maximise the gains and get to a whole new level of growth and development.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

It's hard to change training tactics...you've got your current routine in your head you've done it so much and seen that it works you just don't want to change a good thing until you've completely change your whole way of thinking...I know cause that's where I'm at and holding onto this routine for awhile longer but eventually I will have to switch it up...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> It's hard to change training tactics...you've got your current routine in your head you've done it so much and seen that it works you just don't want to change a good thing until you've completely change your whole way of thinking...I know cause that's where I'm at and holding onto this routine for awhile longer but eventually I will have to switch it up...


Yes thats very true, if somthing works even if in your heart you know its not optimal you cling to it. theres a fear in the new and expermenting with a new aproach. I think its a fear of loseing what you have.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tonights workout was:

Shoulder:

Military press from rack:

1 x 15 @ 50kg

1 x 12 @ 70kg

1 x 3 @ 90kg < this is max effort.

some streaching and isometrics.

END

Experementing with new routine idea.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You dropping Volume in favour of Intensity Wogi...?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> You dropping Volume in favour of Intensity Wogi...?


Yes it will take some time to adjust though, im doing it rather quickly with shoulders as I always did fairly low rep work with them anyway. Its not so great a shock.

however other bodyparts will need to be gradualy adjusted to avoid injury or performance reduction I think.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I really like HIT training & I think you'll benefit greatly (anything in lower volume than you were doing will work).

As the guys on UK-M said, I'd have added some side lats to finish them off. I got very good strength gains doing HIT, but the niggles & tweaks followed...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> I really like HIT training & I think you'll benefit greatly (anything in lower volume than you were doing will work).
> 
> As the guys on UK-M said, I'd have added some side lats to finish them off. I got very good strength gains doing HIT, but the niggles & tweaks followed...


All the people that I talk to about HIT who didnt like it said the same thing it works for a while but then you hit a brick wall.

So i figured if everyone agreed it worked (the argument seems to be how long its efective for) why not cycle it with regular volume training every few months?

Thats my plan, when things get stale with the reduced volume i will take a week or two off recoup then go back on a volume program - do that for a few months then go back on the HIT.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> All the people that I talk to about HIT who didnt like it said the same thing it works for a while but then you hit a brick wall.
> 
> So i figured if everyone agreed it worked (the argument seems to be how long its efective for) why not cycle it with regular volume training every few months?
> 
> Thats my plan, when things get stale with the reduced volume i will take a week or two off recoup then go back on a volume program - do that for a few months then go back on the HIT.


Do you think the brick wall is the body's adaptation to the training method...? Or is it CNS failure due to over training...?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Do you think the brick wall is the body's adaptation to the training method...? Or is it CNS failure due to over training...?


I asked myself that question and you know I dont know.

Your CNS will take a masive kicking on a HIT program thats for sure, all that 100% effort and negative, rest pause, forced reps ect...

I dont think your realy suposed to adapt to a HIT program, I dont see how its possible to adapt when your going to 100% effort. This is purely bro speculation but I would say that adaption to the routine happens bellow a level of 100% effort the lower the % of effort the more likely that you will adapt to the program your doing and stagnate oposed to CNS burnout.

For assited atheletes the only thing that stops you is CNS burnout there is no recovery time frame anymore realy... (well it dose occur but its so short that you would have to be doing a very high volume program to inpact it in any significant way i think).

So you know that when the gains stop its only down to CNS burnout (maby but unlikely with most programs). or that your body has adapted to the program (most likely) and its time for a change.

Because theres a neurological adaption to exersise as well as building up muscle tissue, so I would guess that after a time the body decides that adding more mass is not working and trys another tactic and makes the neuro conections used in the exersise routine more efficent thus no size is gained you just are better able to perform the routine.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

ok yesterdays workout:

LEGS

barbell back squat:

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 20 @ 120kg breathing squat, DAMM that was difficult felt like i was going to be sick/pass out.

waited 5 mins for the sickness feeling to pass...

barbell front squat:

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 3 @ 80kg

1 x 3 @ 90kg <--- failure

1 x 3 @ 100kg <--- failure

Hamstring curls:

1 x 20 @ 15kg

1 x 20 @ 30kg

1 x 20 @ 45kg

Leg extention:

1 x 24 @ stack <--- failure

Abductor machine:

1 x 20 @ pin 10

1 x 23 @ stack <--- failure

BACK (light):

pulldowns:

(V bar)

1 x 10 @ half stack

1 x 8 @ stack <-- failure

(D----D bar)

1 x 9 @ stack <-- failure

(D----D bar but holding between the Ds).

1 x 7 @ stack failure

low seated cable row

v bar:

2 x 10 @ 10 peak contraction on each rep failure..

D---D bar

1 x 8 @ 12 peak contraction on each rep failure.

END

Not a bad workout.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Today workout

CHEST:

flat barbell bench:

1 x 15 @ 70kg warmup <--- might as well have been pressing the bar for all the resitance it gave.. not a good warmup weight will have to up it.

1 x 10 @ 110kg mid effort warmup

1 x 10 @ 140kg <--- max effort to failure, I did the first 6 fine then the last 4 were paused at the top to get my wind, brutal brutal set i felt like i was going to be sick and nearly passed out.

incline bench:

1 x 15 @ 50kg warmup

1 x 8 @ 80kg <- failure I was fried from the flat bench.

cable flys:

1 x 12 @ pin 2 warmup

1 x 12 @ pin 4 warmup

1 x 10 @ pin 8 max effort peak contraction

machine fly:

1 x 14 @ stack <--- max effort peack contraction

TRICEPS:

Skull crushers:

1 x 15 @ 17.5kg warmup

1 x 15 @ 25kg mid warmup

1 x 9 @ 35kg max effort

Overhead tricep extention with barbell

1 x 13 @ 20kg max effort -- very hard pump i couldnt hardly move my arms by this point.

Press down:

1 x 11 @ stack max effort

END

Harsh harsh day, very happy with the session though anything this hard has to be good. Had a masive pump all through the session I was fuller than if I had done my death-march session for chest/triceps.

I cant tell you guys how much of a masive PB the 140kg for 10 reps was the most i ever got was 5-6 before. Never ever did that for that many before. but it was the hardest bench session ever.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

10x140kg on flat bench? Fair play wogi.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

haha yes I'm very happy with that, I know some people get crazy numbers for bench but what with my woman's bone structure I have to be greatfull for all I can get lol.

I want to get the same next week but with less time and less pauseing with the weights at the end.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

wogihao said:


> haha yes I'm very happy with that, I know some people get crazy numbers for bench but what with my woman's bone structure I have to be greatfull for all I can get lol.
> 
> I want to get the same next week but with less time and less pauseing with the weights at the end.


I'll be rooting for ya buddy!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazz said:


> I'll be rooting for ya buddy!


Cheers Gazz!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Today workout

BACK (heavy)

Deadlift:

1 x 10 @ 60kg warmup nice and fast

1 x 8 @ 100kg second warmup also very fast and easy peasy

1 x 5 @ 160kg not bad

1 x 2 @ 180kg ground out the last one but still

1 x 0 @ 200kg ok ok i know it was a jump but i felt i could do it got it about 6" off the ground lol then it stuck. curse my t-rex arms. next week mofo... next week.









1 x 10 @ 130kg nice and fast

Good mornings:

1 x 15 @ 20kg

1 x 12 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 70kg

1 x 8 @ 80kg

Hyper extention:

1 x 10 @ bodyweight much easyer than last week

2 x 10 @ 20kg plate

T bar rows (plate loaded machine):

1 x 10 @ 20kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg hate this exerise i cant seem to get this right at all. feels very funny (the bar crushing your balls will do that to you lol).

Pullups:

1 x 10 shoulder width

1 x 6 wide

1 x 5 close

Legs (light):

Hack squats:

1 x 29 @ stack - to failure

1 x 21 @ stack - to failure

Leg press (single leg):

1 x 25 @ 30kg

1 x 23 @ 50kg - to failure

Leg extentions:

1 x 31 @ stack - failure

BICEPS:

Cheat dumbell curl a.k.a reverse clean:

1 x 8 @ 22.5kg

1 x 6 @ 30kg

1 x 6 @ 35kg

1 x 4 @ 40kg <-- failure

END

Not to bad, decided I might as well do bicep as I had done back today. Was a good day, felt realy good in the deadlift. Hopefully I can get 200kg next week but I will probably play it safe and get 190kg and work from there.

Hypers are comming on as well, I could probably have done a little more but with that its important not to push it.

T-bar rows still suck, I keep hitting my balls with the bar.

Legs were ok today. good pump.

Today also many people came up to me and said hello and said I was training hard, was the first time in all the years i came to the gym that members realy talked to me. hmmmm I think its the tazmanian devil ragtop...

I let one guy have a go on the nose tork, I told him to hold it well away from his face but he held it right under his nose and he took a masive snort lol. took him about 3 mins to recover.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wogihao said:


> T bar rows (plate loaded machine):
> 
> 1 x 10 @ 20kg
> 
> ...


Some solid deads there brother...t-bar does take some getting use to but look at it this way your movement will be stricked and disciplined or you will be down and out...Personnaly love that exercise...nothing like a little ball tap to remind you your not invinsible...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nearly there on the Deads Wogi.

Is it Lockout or from the floor you are struggling with...?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Nearly there on the Deads Wogi.
> 
> Is it Lockout or from the floor you are struggling with...?


For me lockout is easy peasy its getting it off the floor that I have the big issues with. Its always been that way for me. Its ridiculious because once it clears my knees it flys up almost olympic deadlift style.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Some solid deads there brother...t-bar does take some getting use to but look at it this way your movement will be stricked and disciplined or you will be down and out...Personnaly love that exercise...nothing like a little ball tap to remind you your not invinsible...


Ah thank you, I hope to get a good deadlift as lots of people tease me about it (wogi - i lifted 220kg on my first ever deadlift session...) my target this year is to get 240kg in the bag, then think about 300kg thats my long term ambition haha. About the T bar row, yes very true I just cant get a good felling in my back when I do it it. I prefer doing in by a barbell for some reasion - I think I will do it like that next time.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> For me lockout is easy peasy its getting it off the floor that I have the big issues with. Its always been that way for me. Its ridiculious because once it clears my knees it flys up almost olympic deadlift style.


Sounds like hammies being the weak part. Curiously most people have 'weak' hams.

If Pikey is around he's always got good deadlift pointers


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Was talking to Swiss Tony about it, he says I need to be fast/expolisve off the ground. As im slow as shite to start off and build up speed towards the top.

Yea I have masive quad overcomensation issues with my legs, thats why im doing so much isolation work for hamstrings/abductors.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Speed from the ground makes sense. Upto about 75% of my 1rm I'm very quick from the ground. After that... Hmmm not so much...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Todays training:

Chest:

Flat barbell bench press:

1 x 15 @ 80kg - first warmup

1 x 8 @ 120kg - medium warmup

1 x 2 @ 150kg - to failure

1 x 5 @ 130kg - to failure

Incline barbell bench press:

1 x 12 @ 80kg - medium warmup (already pumped from flat bench)

1 x 5 @ 100kg - max effort

1 x 8 @ 90kg - max effort

cable flys:

1 x 15 @ pin 3 - warmup

1 x 12 @ pin 6 - medium warmup

1 x 5 @ pin 9 (50kg a side) - max effort

machine flys:

1 x 10 @ stack- warmup

1 x 10 @ stack + 10kg (100kg) - medium warmup

1 x 6 @ stack + 30kg (120kg) - maximum effort

Triceps:

Overhead tricep extention:

1 x 20 @ 60kg - warmup

1 x 12 @ stack (90kg) - max effort

Tricep press down:

1 x 15 @ stack - warmup

1 x 10 @ stack + 10kg - medium warmup

1 x 5 @ stack + 20kg - max effort

Bicep:

Dumbell cheat curls:

1 x 8 @ 27.5kg - warmup

1 x 6 @ 35kg - medium warmup

1 x 5 @ 45kg - max effort

1 x 3 @ 50kg - max effort

Barbell curls (uber strict)

1 x 20 @ 30kg - warmup

1 x 15 @ 40kg - medium warmup

1 x 9 @ 60kg - max effort

END

Today I went training, I know I wasnt suposed to but my training partner came by and decided the best thing to take my mind off stuff was to go training.

Quite a nice day, got a PB in dumbell cheat curls, benching went well will now concentrate for reps at 150kg and try and solidify the new strenght.

I dont know where the good performance came from tonight. On the way to the gym I wasnt thinking it would go well and I would be distracted but when I opened the door I just was back to normal and I was full of beans.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

great lifts Wogi...Hope all is going well for you...Cheers


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you!:clap2:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Yesterdays workout:

Legs - heavy:

Low box squats:

1 x 10 @ 105kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 155kg

1 x 3 @ 165kg

1 x 1 @ 175kg

Front squats:

1 x 10 @ 65kg

1 x 5 @ 95kg

1 x 3 @ 110kg

Leg extentions:

1 x 30 @ stack

1 x 10 @ each leg

1 x 25 @ stack

Abductor machine:

1 x 20 @ pin 13

1 x 25 @ stack

Hack squats:

1 x 30 @ pin 13

1 x 29 @ stack

BACK - Light:

Pullups:

1 x 15 @ bodyweight

(ghetto jesus)

1 x 6 @ bodyweight

(answer the phone)

1 x 9 @ bodyweight

Lat pulldown (infront):

1 x 15 @ pin 10

1 x 8 @ stack

(behind)

1 x 10 @ pin 10

1 x 6 @ pin 14

Low cable rows:

D-----D

1 x 15 @ pin 10

1 x 10 @ stack

same but close grip

1 x 10 @ pin 6

1 x 8 @ pin 14

End

Epic Epic day, this is the first time back and things are already near my PBs i smashed my front squat PB yesterday also.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Epic Epic day, this is the first time back and things are already near my PBs i smashed my front squat PB yesterday also.


i am pleased to hear that Wogi.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Todays trianing:

CHEST:

barbell flat bench press:

1 x 10 @ 90kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 120kg mid warmup

1 x 1.5 @ 152.5kg

1 x 2 @ 150kg

barbell incline bench press:

1 x 10 @ 70kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 90kg mid warmup

1 x 3 @ 120kg

cable crossover:

1 x 15 @ pin 4 warmup

1 x 12 @ pin 6 mid warmup

1 x 6 @ pin 10

Tricep:

Skulls:

1 x 10 @ 20kg warmup

1 x 8 @ 40kg mid warmup

1 x 4 @ 60kg

overhead extentions with cable:

1 x 15 @ pin 9 warmup

1 x 8 @ stack

dips:

1 x 15 @ bodyweight

1 x 8 @ bodyweight

pullups:

1 x 13 @ bodyweight

1 x 6 @ bodyweight

END

Benching went very well, Im realy happy with my performance tonight.

Its was very hot in the gym as there no air conditioning just a open set of firedoors and a lidi fan. Luckly it was not a more active day like deadlifts or squats.

Tryed some new things with dips as well as I was going carefull on triceps as I pushed them very hard on the bench. ambition for skulls is to be doing sets of 100kg in a non retarded way.

Took a pic tonight so i can compare it in 4-5 weeks to see the changes. I think I made good progress since last time Im looking a bit less bloated.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Todays workout:

Military press:

1 x 10 @ 20kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 80kg medum warmup

1 x 1 @ 90kg easy

1 x 1 @ 100kg not so easy lol

Deadlifts:

1 x 10 @ 100kg warmup

1 x 20 @ 150kg ouch

kettlebell rows:

2 x 10 @ 41kg

END:

high rep deadlifts are harsh.


----------

